

Sender.py: Python SMTP Client for Humans - fsp
https://github.com/fengsp/sender

======
yefim
Is this the counterpart to Inbox.py[0], the Python SMTP Server for Humans?

[0][https://github.com/kennethreitz/inbox.py](https://github.com/kennethreitz/inbox.py)

